# Benjamin Moore Aliphatic Urethane



## Tom Mitchell

I have used the BM aliphatic urethane products (both clear and custom tint) very successfully on high-traffic concrete floors. But our BM distributor system here in southern AZ has folded. Does anyone know where I can order this stuff from, for drop-ship?

BM Aliphatic Acrylic Urethane Gloss M74/75, CM74/75

BM Aliphatic Acrylic Urethane Gloss Clear Finish CM74-00/75

BM Urethane Retarder M92

Thanks,

Tom Mitchell


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

You can now order Benjamin Moore paint directly from there web-site. Even tinted paint......


----------



## NCPaint1

Yep, probably wont get a discount though. Check around with different dealers, they can ship....there might even be some floating around here....wink wink nod nod.


----------



## Floorgal

Aliphatic urethane for concrete floors is something that many of the big companies leave to the specialists. They often get their urethanes made under their private label by other manufacturers, one of which I happen to work for. One of our local reps can help you out, so feel free to call if you're still looking for product.


----------



## NACE

How much do you usually order? Ben Moore only drop ships 100 gallons at a time no charge.


----------



## jimbo3636

*aliphatic urethane*

Anybody using aliphatic urethane for exterior applications? Looking for better uv application for exterior metal, wood and stone decks.


http://www.aardvarkpainting.com


----------



## Wood511

I'm looking too. I tried ordering aliphatic urethane from BM (P74) and was told that the stuff was discontinued. They couldn't suggest anything comparable.

I'm doing a metal railing with a bit of tight rust and wanted a solid top coat. Ideas?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We use Corotech, we did use BM but our rep gave us this to try, ask at your local paint store to see if they can get it. It can be tinted any color.


----------



## NACE

Corotech V500 is the replacement for P74 it's just as good and priced competitively.


----------



## Wood511

Thanks guys!


----------

